# Wanting to buy a degu



## daznufc (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey everyone, ive been looking into degu's for a while and believe i have enough knowledge to start looking after one/two. My problem is i dont know where to find them, pet shops so rare these days and very little available online. Im based in brighton and willing to travel, can anyone offer advice? thank you


----------



## hannahvickyrose (Apr 20, 2012)

We live in Wolverhampton, West Midlands and have 4 beautiful male Degu's for sale. We are only selling them because of our Westie (terrier dog), he wont give them any peace and quiet when they are out of the cage, so it is not fair on the Degu's being cooped up in there cage and going stir crazy, they need human interaction outside of the cage. They are 10 month old brothers and we would prefer for them to go together if possible, they need to live in packs so you need to buy minimum two, but the more the better for them as they thrive in groups. They are healthy and all have individual brilliant personalities. They are dearly loved and will be greatly missed as they are a wonderful, interactive pet. 

We are selling all 4 degus with an adequate cage which we purchased at the time of buying the Degu's for £120, or if you are interested we have a huge 4 tier cage with all accessories which looks fantastic and gives them plenty of space, (which is only two months old), worth over £350, which includes nest box, large hammock, large silent spinner wheel, wooden house and climbing frame, dust bath, food bowls, water bottles, several perches, wooden tunnels and pouches, plus the Degu's for £250. If you are interested we could email you some photos. 

Contact Vicky: 01902 831401 :001_smile:


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

You don't want to get animals from a pet shop for all the same reasons you wouldn't get a puppy from a puppy farm.

A lot of rescue centres get degus in.


----------



## DeguFan (Apr 20, 2012)

I just got my two degus a few days ago from Pets at Home and they are fab. Maybe if your nearest Pets at Home doesn't have them then you could ask them to find out where the nearest one has them?
Yes, do make sure you get at least two as a degu kept on its own can become depressed. Make sure you have a big cage so they don't get cabin fever and start fighting.
Good luck, I hope you find some soon!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

DeguFan said:


> *I just got my two degus a few days ago from Pets at Home and they are fab. Maybe if your nearest Pets at Home doesn't have them then you could ask them to find out where the nearest one has them?*
> Yes, do make sure you get at least two as a degu kept on its own can become depressed. Make sure you have a big cage so they don't get cabin fever and start fighting.
> Good luck, I hope you find some soon!


Gah, you do know that they come from rodent farms right? And [email protected] are the worst out there, their ethics are disgusting at best.
Please don't go to pet shops for ANY pets, there are enough good breeders and rescues about if you look hard enough.

To the OP, have a look at rescues. Degu's are becoming very popular and once people realise they aren't easy to look after they get dumped  Many rescues will help organise a run to get the animals too you so location isn't a huge problem 

Furry friends Animal Rescue rehomes nationally and they get goo's in quite a lot so it might be worth giving them a shout. Their contact details are in the rescue and adoption section. If they don't have any they can give you a pointer to who might


----------

